# Its batteries again,  sorry



## Harrytherid (Dec 28, 2021)

If two batteries appear to have died but may just have a little bit of life, is it harmful to a new battery to leave an old one in place when installing a new one as one feels there may be a smidgeon of life left in it; or must one remove it to give the new one the best chance of a long life.

Regards,  Harry


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 28, 2021)

Harrytherid said:


> If two batteries appear to have died but may just have a little bit of life, is it harmful to a new battery to leave an old one in place when installing a new one as one feels there may be a smidgeon of life left in it; or must one remove it to give the new one the best chance of a long life.
> 
> Regards,  Harry


Renew all together.... 
Leaving a damaged/tired battery connected to a bank will end with the good batteries discharging into the knackered one... 
And you'll end up with a SET of knackered ones.


----------



## Compo (Dec 28, 2021)

im presuming the two batterys are wired in parrallel ? if so you need two new batterys or throw them both out to the scrap man and only use one


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 28, 2021)

Never mix old and new,why or how did they die, were you not charging them or are they old.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 28, 2021)

Buy a new pair so they match then take the old ones to the local scrapyard and weigh them in to help offset the cost of new ones.

You`ll probably be pleasently surprised at what you`ll get for the old ones


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 28, 2021)

Hope you bought proper batts and not the so called relabeled leisure batts which are a waste of money, bosch/varta stop start or lead carbon.


----------



## r4dent (Dec 28, 2021)

Wow, all the answers are the same!.  

Maybe not a first for this group, but certainly a rare event. 

BTW I concur.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 28, 2021)

The knackered one would drag the new one down, but if one is actually good try just running with that one on its own, it might be enough.


----------



## Harrytherid (Dec 28, 2021)

Thanks lads,  glad I asked.  Confirmed my own suspicion.  Out they both go and in goes the new to run on its own until I can afford another to go with it.

Regards,  Harry


----------



## witzend (Dec 28, 2021)

Harrytherid said:


> Out they both go and in goes the new to run on its own until I can afford another to go with it.


don't leave it to long after all the advice saying fit in pairs


----------



## Harrytherid (Dec 29, 2021)

It will have to be as long as it takes, witzend, those lead carbon batteries are quite expensive for a pensioner and also I shall have to make and fit a new battery well under the under seat locker (the old one is too small) and that is a job for warm dry weather.  I suppose I could do a temporary job IN that locker as it is under used in the winter.  Her ladyship may take some convincing, we shall see.  I get on with the sub passenger seat installation later this morning and will reserve judgement until I have done that.

Regards, Harry


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 30, 2021)

Are you better running off one good one rather than pairng it with a bad one ?


----------



## Compo (Dec 30, 2021)

as said before change both or ru 
n with one !


----------

